# Need 1mbps connection in Delhi.How's  MTNL?



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2014)

Right now i have airtel broadband which gives me 1mbps up till 10gb post that its 512 kbps. 
The plan also includes free 100 calls and the total comes around Rs 990. 

I want an unlimited 1mbps connection with NO fup limit.
Max budget is 1000. 

The only,how should i say this,REPUTED company offering such plans on such a rate is Mtnl. 
I already have a MTNL landline so getting a connection would be no problem.But i am a bit apprehensive about getting a MTNL broadband after hearing many accounts of their incompetent customer care service.  


Also does upload speed mater? MTNL is offering 1mbps donwload speed and 512 kbps upload speed.How is it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2014)

A bit costly than mtnl but can be trusted. My plan is 768ul for 1050.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2014)

which connection? 
your upload speed is more than your download speed? thats wierd. 
cost?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> which connection?
> your upload download speed is less than your download upload speed? thats wierd.
> cost?



Fixed. And recently I moved from MTNL to pacenet after doing a lot of research. You can read my experience here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/180237-best-unlimited-broadband-delhi-rs-1k.html


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Fixed. And recently I moved from MTNL to pacenet after doing a lot of research. You can read my experience here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/180237-best-unlimited-broadband-delhi-rs-1k.html



Hmm i am going to check if spacenet is available in my locality. 

Also How is that login -to-use-net working for you? any problems with service? down time?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Hmm i am going to check if spacenet is available in my locality.
> 
> Also How is that login -to-use-net working for you? any problems with service? down time?



It's good. The session expires if internet is not being used in any of the devices. But to use again I just need to open the page and hit login since I have saved user id and password across all devices.
This is third month with Pacenet for me and during which I faced a downtime three times, one out of which was due to the cable being cut by bijli wala. But it was quickly sorted out after a call.

One problem that I faced was that you can't pay the bill online so a couple of times I forget to call them to take the money and I had to live without internet for a day until the guy came to retrieve money. But if you make sure to pay in advance this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2014)

I can live with that. 

And you were right about their online site.Puts a bad first impression on a customer.

But anyway looks like i am going the pacenet way. 
Btw,i am not very familiar with the "internet and broadband" field ( for eg. i couldnt understand a word of what you were talking about in the qouted post,dchpp and all" ) 
So what i want to know is that the pacenet guys are knowledgeable about it right? i hope they are not like the mtnl ones? 
They will set up connection right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> which connection?
> your upload speed is more than your download speed? thats wierd.
> cost?



Spectranet. And that higher upload speed is due to the fact that I was speed-testing from phone, yeah  Also the pings are always on the much lower side.

The real results-

*www.speedtest.net/result/3386168654.png

Ping is always top notch. Pacenet was also available, but they service was questionable _over_ spectranet as it was the question of a local cable over a pan India company.


----------



## ratul (Mar 21, 2014)

I am using ANI Network for 5 yrs now: ANI Network Pvt. Ltd.

The package i am using currently isn't listed there, but i took a 1yr. plan for 768kbps @ 8300 in october, which from january is upgraded to 1mbps..
Shared torrent peering results in most of the torrents downloading at 2.5-3MBps speeds (21-24mbps)..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2014)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] - Do you use a router or directly plug in the cable ?


----------



## ratul (Mar 21, 2014)

i use a router as there's 1pc, 2 laptops and 3 phones using that line..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyway to check if local peering is supported ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> So what i want to know is that the pacenet guys are knowledgeable about it right? i hope they are not like the mtnl ones?
> They will set up connection right?



Setting up isn't tricky. If you intend to just use one PC, then they will plug in the wire into your PC and setup the network. But if you intend to use a router with it then you can set it up easily following the guide on the CD rom of the router.
They are definitely not like MTNL ones, lol.


----------



## ratul (Mar 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Anyway to check if local peering is supported ?



Easiest would be calling your ISP and inquiring about it.. 
This information is the first thing i get after logging into the account..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 26, 2014)

MTNL doesnt provide peering support.


----------

